# Best 2x2's on the market?



## b0ssGuy23 (Jul 24, 2015)

I saw this topic has been posted about before, but I decided to make a poll on it. Vote based on personal preference, as all of these 2x2's are equally good. For me, my favorites are the LingPo and the ShiShuang 55mm.

Edit: I now use the Dayan


----------



## Berd (Jul 24, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> I saw this topic has been posted about before, but I decided to make a poll on it. Vote based on personal preference, as all of these 2x2's are equally good. For me, my favorites are the LingPo and the ShiShuang 55mm.


Dayan master race! I love it!


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jul 24, 2015)

Berd said:


> Dayan master race! I love it!



Haha nice choice.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 24, 2015)

MoYu LingPo for the win!


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jul 24, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> MoYu LingPo for the win!
> 
> View attachment 5332



Haha, nice to see you over here!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 24, 2015)

For me, it's between the LingPo and the Dayan. I currently use the LingPo, but the random catching it has really gets on my nerves and can ruin a good solve. But my Dayan is so slow and pops like crazy, so I don't even bother using it. I may get a new Dayan in the future to see if it's any better.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 24, 2015)

Lingpo (but admittedly, its my only 2x2 xD)



DGCubes said:


> MoYu LingPo for the win!
> 
> View attachment 5332



I got one question for you. WHAT ARE THOSE?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jul 24, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> For me, it's between the LingPo and the Dayan. I currently use the LingPo, but the random catching it has really gets on my nerves and can ruin a good solve. But my Dayan is so slow and pops like crazy, so I don't even bother using it. I may get a new Dayan in the future to see if it's any better.



What I honestly would do is to try new 2x2's.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 24, 2015)

Old Dayans are best. New ones suck. LingPo is probably the best alternative to the new ones.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 24, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Old Dayans are best. New ones suck. LingPo is probably the best alternative to the new ones.



Really? I did not know that. Does anyone know what happened to new dayans? New plastic or something stupid?


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Jul 24, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Old Dayans are best. New ones suck. LingPo is probably the best alternative to the new ones.



Do you mean old cubes are better because they are broken in or has Dayan actually changed the cube?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jul 24, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Old Dayans are best. New ones suck. LingPo is probably the best alternative to the new ones.



How would you know that? Do you have both?


----------



## Phinagin (Jul 24, 2015)

Only 2x2 I have is a lingpo, but I hate it, have a dayan coming in the mail.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 24, 2015)

I only have one decent 2x2 which is the WitTwo, but I tried out both the DaYan and the LingPo at a comp and I've gotta say... the DaYan is better. Not that I would know


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jul 24, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I only have one decent 2x2 which is the WitTwo, but I tried out both the DaYan and the LingPo at a comp and I've gotta say... the DaYan is better. Not that I would know



Haha maybe, but the FangShi ShiShuang 55mm is pretty beast as well


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jul 24, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> Only 2x2 I have is a lingpo, but I hate it, have a dayan coming in the mail.



Sorry to hear  I hope the DaYan matches your turning style.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jul 24, 2015)

I enjoy the LingPo because the feel suits me. the dayan is just too slow....


----------



## kcl (Jul 24, 2015)

New dayans are a bit sketchy, like chris said. I've found they can be equally good but they take a lot longer to reach the same level of performance.


----------



## Phinagin (Jul 24, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> New dayans are a bit sketchy, like chris said. I've found they can be equally good but they take a lot longer to reach the same level of performance.


Do you know what the difference is really? Different plastic?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 24, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> How would you know that? Do you have both?



...Because he is Chris?



Phinagin said:


> Only 2x2 I have is a lingpo, but I hate it, have a dayan coming in the mail.



The lingpo is very hard to set up. It is very scratchy and catchy, but a ton of heavy lube in the core and a ton of heavy lube on the pieces makes it very smooth.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jul 24, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> Do you know what the difference is really? Different plastic?



That's most likely the case.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jul 24, 2015)

> /The lingpo is very hard to set up. It is very scratchy and catchy, but a ton of heavy lube in the core and a ton of heavy lube on the pieces makes it very smooth./
> 
> 
> > When I ordered my LingPo from cubes4speed it came perfectly set up. But then again I like the scratchy feel.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 4, 2015)

I have two Wttwos and a Lanlan (currently being borrowed)
I might get a Shisuang 55mm because I don't like 50mm 2x2s (I don't really care about 2x2 so I don't need the best preforming on on the market
though I hear the Shishuang is pretty good.)


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 4, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I have two Wttwos and a Lanlan (currently being borrowed)
> I might get a Shisuang 55mm because I don't like 50mm 2x2s (I don't really care about 2x2 so I don't need the best preforming on on the market
> though I hear the Shishuang is pretty good.)



55mm ShiShuang is awesome, definitely get it! Just be aware of the fact that it is very big. (that's what she said lolol)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 5, 2015)

Im a big cube person so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 5, 2015)

you can get dayan 2x2 really really good!


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I got one question for you. WHAT ARE THOSE?!?!?!?!?!?!?




XDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 15, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> XDDDDDDDDDDDDD



but dat fire doe...


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 15, 2015)

I like my lingpo


----------



## 1w3playZ (Aug 15, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> you can get dayan 2x2 really really good!



Really? I tried a couple out of the box (at nats) then set up ones and they were terrible. The plastic must have been changed. Maybe you have an older one.


----------



## KevinG (Aug 15, 2015)

1w3playZ said:


> Really? I tried a couple out of the box (at nats) then set up ones and they were terrible. The plastic must have been changed. Maybe you have an older one.


Most of them are terrible out of the box. You have to lube the core and break them in a bit and then they are amazing!


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 16, 2015)

I have the Dayan now...
I have one thing to say.
DAYAN MASTER RACE


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 16, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I have the Dayan now...
> I have one thing to say.
> DAYAN MASTER RACE



NONONONONO 55mm SHISHUANG FTW


----------



## AlexGJohnson (Aug 16, 2015)

dayan 4ever


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 16, 2015)

AlexGJohnson said:


> dayan 4ever



lolno


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 16, 2015)

Dayan is the best if you can get the old plastic. The new ones are quite subpar but still better than the piece of crap LingPo and XingYu.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 16, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Dayan is the best if you can get the old plastic. The new ones are quite subpar but still better than the piece of crap LingPo and XingYu.



what about wittwo vs new plastic dayan?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 16, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Dayan is the best if you can get the old plastic. The new ones are quite subpar but still better than the piece of crap LingPo and XingYu.



It's the best 50mm 2x2. I use the ShiShuang because 50mm is just too small for my hands. If they made a old plastic 55mm Dayan, I would definitely use that.

Also, I'm just not a 2x2 guy. I know the ShiShuang isn't the best, but It's good enough for me. Also, does anyone know how to change a vote? Or can you?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 17, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> what about wittwo vs new plastic dayan?



Dayan still IMO.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 17, 2015)

Is the only 2x2 bigger than the 50mms the ShiShuang? I think I need a bigger 2x2, my hands keep slipping.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 17, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Dayan still IMO.



alright, i should probably get one now. I can one-look 90% of my solves but the stupid lingpo locks so much.


----------



## starcuber (Aug 17, 2015)

that was mean but dayan is in the top and 

your descion


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 17, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Is the only 2x2 bigger than the 50mms the ShiShuang? I think I need a bigger 2x2, my hands keep slipping.



The WitTwo is 51mms.......


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 17, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Is the only 2x2 bigger than the 50mms the ShiShuang? I think I need a bigger 2x2, my hands keep slipping.



Technically, no. The WitTwo V1 is 51 mm, but the only 55mm 2x2 is the ShiShuang.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 17, 2015)

Is the ShiShuang any good?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 17, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Is the ShiShuang any good?



I cannot say, because it is personal preference. It is very big, with a clunky feeling.


----------



## v0lt3r (Aug 18, 2015)

About half people always preffered wittwo v1 to dayan. I wonder why is not shown in the poll :S


----------



## Marcos Gaudens (Aug 18, 2015)

Lingpo is just jesus for me!!!!!!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 18, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Dayan is the best if you can get the old plastic. The new ones are quite subpar but still better than the piece of crap LingPo and XingYu.



I wouldn't go so far as to say that the Lingpo and Xingyu are crap, but they are certainly inferior to the Dayan.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 18, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to say that the Lingpo and Xingyu are crap, but they are certainly inferior to the Dayan.



they are. lingpo>xingyu, but its still trash. the only people who like it are slow and cant turn fast. if you try to turn fast, the internals catch, theres a weird bumpiness to it because of the internal mech, and it just slows you down overall. the only person I know who uses the lingpo and can turn fast and is sub 3 (more or less...) is antoine cantin. I dont even know how his lingo is so good.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 18, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> they are. lingpo>xingyu, but its still trash. the only people who like it are slow and cant turn fast. if you try to turn fast, the internals catch, theres a weird bumpiness to it because of the internal mech, and it just slows you down overall. the only person I know who uses the lingpo and can turn fast and is sub 3 (more or less...) is antoine cantin. I dont even know how his lingo is so good.



Perhaps I should have added that I only tried them. I didn't do an ao50 or something so I might not be that good a judge.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 18, 2015)

Is the Shishuang better than Xingyu? just curious, I got a Shishuang 55 in the mail.


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 18, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Is the Shishuang better than Xingyu? just curious, I got a Shishuang 55 in the mail.


XingYu is a bit better then the ShiShuang. But not by much though. I personally think both are trash. (sorry  ) Dayan FTW..


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 18, 2015)

I'll see how good it is then, doesn't look too bad (tbh Lanlan is what I would consider trash)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 23, 2015)

Just got my Shishuang, main over either of my wittwo v1s ootb. [@ failcuber one mans trash is another's treasure  ]


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 23, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Just got my Shishuang, main over either of my wittwo v1s ootb. [@ failstoner *one mans trash is another's treasure*  ]



... like your grandad...

(2nd time Im quoting a song today xD)


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 23, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Just got my Shishuang, main over either of my wittwo v1s ootb. [@ failstoner one mans trash is another's treasure  ]



I can't really imagine how ShiShuang is better then wittwo. But it's personal preference so ..... BTW I'm not FailStoner


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 23, 2015)

Fixed it for you, 

first mine is 55mm with feels so much more comfortable to me and second it just reverse cuts better and it flows a lot better. 
I know some faster people experience catches but I don't, not even when I'm at max tps. Maybe its my turning style??


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 9, 2015)

Sorry, bump.

Is there any way to tell if its old plastic? Mine has black screws and a tan core, if that helps. I also got it from someone who bought it in 2014.

Also, is there any way to change a vote? My main is the Dayan now.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 9, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Sorry, bump.
> 
> Is there any way to tell if its old plastic? Mine has black screws and a tan core, if that helps. I also got it from someone who bought it in 2014.
> 
> Also, is there any way to change a vote? My main is the Dayan now.



#rekt
Dayan Master Race, although mine had (literally) three pops in a row today...  At least it can't lock as much as the Lingpo can.


----------



## ThatCubeDude11 (Dec 9, 2015)

I used to have a Shishuang 55mm but lost it when I went on a trip to Kenya. I loved it but decided to branch out to a Lingpo since it was about the time that Moyu was starting to dominate the business. I had a sticker less Dayan but didn't like it much. I can say now that I like them both equally, however the Lingpo catches too much, and the Dayan is just not my style I think, however it's my main because I get better times with it as opposed to my Lingpo.


----------



## TanglongOnly (Dec 9, 2015)

As a Sub-5 Solver, I find that I am more constant on the Dayan over the Lingpo and also the corner cuttering on the Dayan is better(My opinion)


----------

